# Weekly competition 2008-35



## AvGalen (Aug 27, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R2 U2 L' B' U B' U F2 D B' R B2 L2 B D B2 R2 D F D L F' R' U2
*2. *F2 R D2 R' B D2 R2 F2 D R B U R2 D' F2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 F' D R D2 F
*3. *U2 R' F U R2 F2 U' L U' L B L' B U' R' B2 D' F L2 U F D B L B
*4. *F U2 F2 R' U2 R U2 B' U B' U B R' D B2 L2 U2 B' R D2 B2 R' D B' D'
*5. *L2 B2 R' B D L2 U' F' L' B U' R' B' U' R F U F' U L F2 R U2 L2 B'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 B' U' F D' B R' U2 F D2 F' (21f)
*2. *D' F2 L2 D U' R2 D' F2 D2 F2 L F2 D' R D L' F R2 U F' R' (21f)
*3. *F2 D L2 F2 D F2 D F2 D2 F2 R' D U' R2 B' D U L B' D2 (20f)
*4. *D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 L' F2 D F2 R2 D F' U' B L' R' (21f)
*5. *D2 B2 D U L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' L D2 B L F' D B L R B U' (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw D Uw Fw2 U2 Fw' Uw F' U R2 Uw2 L2 D' Rw' Uw U B2 Rw2 D' F' Rw Uw2 B2 F2 Rw' R2 Fw Rw2 Uw F' U L2 U' B L2 Rw2 Uw' R Fw F
*2. *L' Rw' R2 Fw' F' U2 L Uw U F2 Rw2 U2 L F D' U2 R2 B' D Rw' Fw R Fw L2 D Uw2 L2 B2 Fw' F Rw U F2 D2 Uw Fw' Rw' R' Fw F'
*3. *B2 Fw F Rw R D' Uw' L Uw' Rw' R' Fw' F U F U L2 Rw R B' R D2 Uw Rw' B Rw R2 Fw2 U' F' R2 B2 Fw' F' L Rw2 R B2 D L
*4. *Rw B2 Uw' Rw F2 U F D' Uw' L2 B' F2 Rw U2 Rw' R' Uw' B' Uw2 Fw L2 Rw R D' B2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 D' U' B Fw2 R' D2 B R Fw2 D2
*5. *U L Rw R' D2 L' B2 Uw B D Uw2 R2 U Fw' D' Uw2 U Rw' R2 Fw2 F Uw L B U F2 D F L' Rw2 R' F L' D2 U B' L' B D Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *D Dw U B' Lw' R2 F' Dw2 Uw' Bw' Uw' Bw2 Fw2 F Dw2 Uw R' B2 Bw L' D U2 Fw2 L Bw2 F2 D' U' F L2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw' Uw' U2 Lw U2 Rw2 Uw Bw2 D' B Rw' Bw Uw' Bw2 Dw Uw2 B2 U2 F' Dw2 F2 Lw Bw D Dw' Uw2 U' R
*2. *U2 Bw' Rw' B Fw' Dw Bw' R' Dw2 F Dw Uw' U Rw' Bw' Fw F' L' F L2 Lw R U2 B' F' Dw' B Bw Fw2 F' Dw2 Bw' Uw' F' U Bw' Dw U L D L2 U Bw F L' R2 Bw2 Rw B2 Bw2 L' Dw' Rw' Dw2 B2 Bw' L2 Rw' R2 F'
*3. *Bw L Uw R2 Uw2 U' F' L' Rw2 Bw Dw' B F' R Bw L Lw2 Dw2 F2 D2 Dw' U2 B' L Rw' D2 Rw' B Dw B' Dw2 Bw Dw Bw Fw' Lw' D' L Lw2 Rw R2 U' Bw2 Fw F' Dw2 Bw U' R D2 F' D' Dw Uw' Fw' L D Bw Fw2 Lw2
*4. *L' B' Bw2 F' Lw' Rw' Uw R' Uw Bw' Uw U Lw F' U2 B2 Lw' B L2 Bw' Uw2 Rw R2 B D Dw2 Fw Uw Lw' B' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 U L2 F2 Dw' Bw' L Lw' Rw' R' D L' Rw Uw Fw2 D' Bw2 U Fw R2 D' U2 R2 Uw L D' R2 Fw2
*5. *Lw' B Bw2 F' R2 B2 Bw2 F2 Rw' D' L R' Dw B' Bw Fw' F' L2 D2 U2 Lw R' D2 F Lw Dw B2 Lw' U F Lw' Uw' F D' L Lw2 U' B' F Uw' Bw U Fw D' Dw Lw Dw' B' Bw' U2 Lw R Fw' Lw' Fw2 Uw' L' Lw2 R Fw

*6x6x6*
*1. *U2 L' 2L 2B 2F' D2 3U U2 2L2 U 3R R U2 2B 3F2 F L2 2L2 U2 2R2 D2 3U' 2U' U 2R 2B' F' U R D R' D2 2D' 2B D2 2D 2F2 F2 2R' F 2D 3U 2L2 3F 2D 3U' B' F R 2D' 3F2 2F2 F 2L' 2R D2 3F F 2L 2R 2F L F' L F D 2D' 3U' 2U' U2 R 3F' 2F' 2D 3U' 2L2 R2 2D' 2B2 F'
*2. *B2 L 3R 2R 2D' U' B 2F' R2 D2 2R R2 B' 2U' 2F U2 2B L 2L2 2B2 2F 2D 2U 2B' 2F2 2L R 3F 3R 3U' 2R 2B' 3F2 U2 3F L2 2L' 3R' 2R' R 2D 2L D' 3U' U 2B2 U L 3R2 F2 D2 L2 2L' F L 2B' 2D' U' L2 U' L R2 3U2 B2 2B2 2L2 2R' 2B' 2F 2R' 2F F2 3R 2R 2B F 2D' F' R2 3F
*3. *D B2 2D 2R' 2U 2R B' U2 R2 D' 3U2 U R 2B' 2F' 2D2 L' 2L' 3R 2R' R2 2D' 3U' U' L2 3U2 3F2 2R R' 3U' U2 R' U2 2R2 2D2 2B' 3F2 3R R' 2U' 2L 2D' 3R' 3U2 2B' F 2R 2D' 3U2 U2 R' B2 L' 2L 2D2 3F' D2 2B 3F' 2D' 2L 2D' 3F' F U' 2B' 2F' 3R2 2F 2R2 3F' F 2U2 2F U L D' F' 2D2 2U'
*4. *B' 2B2 F2 3R' D 2D' U2 2L2 B2 2F' 2U2 2R' 2F2 2L2 3R2 R 2D U2 3R' 2D' 3F' 3U' 3F' 2R2 2U 2B2 2F' U' B' R' 2B 3R' B 2B U2 3R F2 2L D 2D' U 2R' 3F2 D U' 2F2 2U' 2F' L2 3R2 R' 3U2 B F2 2L2 2B 3F' F' 2U2 2R2 2F' U B 2L' 2B 2F2 F' L 2F2 3U' F' R D' B2 2U2 3R2 B2 2B' 3F' 2F'
*5. *2D 3U 2U 2L' 2F' F 2U L2 3R' R 2U B' U' R 2B 2U' 3R2 2B L B 3R2 B2 2B2 3F2 F2 2L2 B 2F 2D' 3R 2R2 B2 L2 U2 B 3F 2L' R2 2D L2 2R' U F D2 R 3F 3R2 R' F' 2D2 B' F 2L' 3R2 2R R' 3F 2R2 R2 3F' F' D' 2D' 3U2 L2 3R 2R2 R2 B2 2U B2 3F' 3R2 2B 3F2 2F2 D B 3U' B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D' 2U' U 2L 2U' L D 3U' 2U' 3F2 U2 R2 3D' L' D' 2R' 2F' R' 3B' F' L' 2L' R' 2B' 2U2 3F L R 2F2 3L2 3R 2R' D' U' 2L 3U2 B' 2B2 2F F D2 2D 3D' U 3L R' B' L 3R2 3F2 3D2 U 3B 2U2 3F' 2D2 L2 F 3U 2L 3L2 2D' 3U 2B2 3L 3F 2L' 3U 2L B 2B2 3B2 2F2 F' D2 3U' 3F L' 2L' 3F' 2D 2U2 R2 D 2D 2U 2B2 3B' 3F F 2U2 3F' 2D 2R 3U 2F 3D2 3U 2U2 F2
*2. *D2 3F 2D' R2 B2 U' L2 2D' B2 2F' 3D2 3F 2L' 3L 2R2 3D' 2L' B 2B' F2 U B' 2B' 3R2 3B2 3F2 3L' 2D 3F' 3D' 2R' B 3F2 2F2 3D 2U2 F2 R 3F' 2F' D R 2F' 2U2 3L 2D' 3U 2L 3L' 2R 3U 3B2 2F2 D2 2D B 2D B2 2B 2F D2 L' R' B 3B L' 3L 3R F2 2R 2U2 B 3U 2R2 2F2 D2 2D U2 3F2 R' 3U' U 3B 3F2 F' 2D' 2B2 D' F 2L' 3L R' 2D' 2L2 D2 2R D 3D2 2L' 3R
*3. *L2 3R' 2U' 2F2 U R' 3U2 2U 3B2 2F2 L 2R' 3F' 3D' U B2 3B2 L 3B 2D 2U' U L' 3R2 2R R2 2F' 3R' B' 2B2 3B' D2 U2 2F 2R2 3B' 3L2 3B2 3L U2 2B2 D2 2F D 2L2 2D2 U 3R 2R2 2U 3F2 2L 3L' 3U2 2U 3L' 3F2 2F2 3R' 2R2 2B2 2F' D 3U U' 2B2 3D' 2U 2B F' 2R2 F2 3D B' R 3B 2F' 3D 3F2 L2 R2 3D2 2U' 2R2 3U2 2L 2R' 3U 2L' 2F2 2U 3B' 3F2 2F2 3R B2 3B 3F F' 3L
*4. *2D 3U 2F L2 2L' 3L 3R R 3D 3F2 2F2 L2 2L 3R2 R' 3F' 3D' B 3D2 2B2 2U2 U2 2F' 3L2 U' L 2U2 2L B' F2 2R2 B' F' U' 3B2 2R' 3F' F 2U2 2L' B' 3B' U 3F L 3R' 3B 3D2 3L2 3U 2R2 2U 2R 2D' B 3B' 3F2 2F' F2 L' 2R2 B 2F' 3D' B 3R' B2 3B' 3L' F' 2L' 3L' 2F 3U 2U2 3F' 3L' 3R B2 F D B' 2B2 3F2 3D 2B' F 3U2 F2 R 3F F2 2R 2U2 L 2L' 3L 2F' L' 2U
*5. *B2 3B 2R 2F2 U' 2B2 L2 3R2 2D 3D' 3U U2 2B 3B2 2F2 3R2 2R D 2L2 3R' 2R2 2F 3U' L2 2L' 2R2 R' 3B 2F2 F' 2D' U 2L' 3R2 R B' 2B' 2F' D' 3D' 2F D 2D 3D 3U 2U' 3L 2F 2R B2 2B' 2L2 3R 2R2 D2 2F2 2U' 2B 3B2 2L2 3R2 3B2 2F' 2L' 3R D' 2D2 3D 2U2 U 2L2 3D L' D2 3D' 2B2 3U' 2B' 3U' 2L R 2U2 3B' 3F 2L2 2U 3L2 2D2 3R2 2D L' 3B' 3F' L2 3R2 3F 3U2 B2 3L' B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 F D F' D L U F2 D' L' D F R' F2 U2 R2 D2 L U R D B2 L2 U L2
*2. *D B2 L D' F L' F' D2 B' D2 B D' F U F' R2 D2 R B R D' L2 D2 F D'
*3. *L' F' D2 L2 D' F R F L' F2 U' L F L2 B R D2 F' D' F2 D' F' L' F L2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L D2 L F2 U2 R' F2 L2 D' R B R2 F L2 R B2 U' L' F D' (21f)
*2. *L2 D B2 D U R2 D' L2 U F' R' B2 U R2 U' L B F2 D' L R (21f)
*3. *U' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' B' F' L' U L F2 L' R B' D L (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U2 F' D' B Uw Fw L2 Rw R2 F2 L2 B2 Uw F2 Rw D' L2 B' D' Uw' Fw F2 Uw U' B Fw' F2 Uw2 B' U' F2 Rw' Fw F' D' U2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2
*2. *B2 L2 U' Fw2 Uw Rw2 D2 L' U' R2 Fw U B2 Fw2 F Uw Fw' L Fw2 F2 Uw2 U' F2 D Uw' B2 Rw R' Fw2 Uw U2 F2 D Rw' B2 Fw F' R D2 U'
*3. *F' U' R' F L2 R2 Fw F2 D' B2 Rw2 U' B' Uw' F2 D' R2 B D' F' D Uw' U B D' Uw B2 Fw2 F R' D2 Rw B2 U F' D2 U Fw L B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Fw R' Uw' Lw Uw2 L Rw R' Dw' L' R2 F L2 B2 Bw Dw2 R Bw' L' Lw' R B2 Bw Dw' U' L' Fw L Rw R2 D2 Dw' Uw U2 Lw2 Uw' Rw2 R Bw Dw' Fw Uw B D2 R' U2 B2 Lw F2 Uw' R' Uw' Bw2 Dw U Lw' R Fw' F'
*2. *L Lw' Dw B2 D2 Uw' Rw Uw2 U2 Lw' Rw2 B2 U Lw2 R D2 Dw2 Bw D2 Lw' Bw' F2 L' F2 L B2 F R Uw' U F Lw2 Rw D' L2 B Bw' D2 Bw L' Uw U' Bw2 F2 Dw2 Bw2 F' L Dw2 L' Rw' Bw' D2 Dw L2 Uw U' Bw2 Fw' Uw
*3. *R' D2 U Lw2 B' Lw' Fw2 D L2 B' Lw2 Rw Dw L D Uw Fw' Rw2 B L2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw R2 D2 Dw Uw U' R Uw' Lw2 U Bw' D' Dw' B2 Bw Fw Uw B R Bw F' Uw Bw2 Rw2 Uw R' U F' Dw2 F2 Lw' U L Rw' F' Lw' Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2U' 2L' 2B2 3F L2 2L2 3R' F2 2D2 U2 B2 3U 2U 2F' L 3U' 3F2 D U2 L2 3U 2U 3F' 2U 3F' L' 3R 2R R 3U 2U' L2 3R' R' D' 2D 3F 2F 2L' 2R2 F2 2D U' R2 3U 2U2 2L2 2R 3F' L2 3R R2 3U' L 3U B' 2B2 L2 2B 3F' L' 2L' 2R' D2 2D 2U2 U' F D2 2D2 2U2 2R' D L 2L2 2D B2 2D2 3F 2L
*2. *2F' 3U' 2L' 2R2 B' 2B' 3F 2F 2U R2 2U L2 B2 F2 3R 3F' 2D2 B' 2F2 F' 2D' R2 2B' 2U R 3F2 U 2R2 2B' 3F 2F' 2U B D' 2D' L2 B' 2B D 2B' F2 3R2 2F' 2D 3F' D' 2D 3U' 2U U' 2F F 2D 3U2 2L2 2R' 2F2 L2 2B' U 2R' 2U U' B D' 3U2 3R' 2F F' L2 U 3R' 2R' 3F' D' 2D 3U' 2U' 3F D2
*3. *L2 2F' R 3U' 2U2 3R' 2U L' 3R' 2F 3U 2R' R2 F 2L 3R 3U B 2B 3F2 D2 2U U2 2L' 2R2 R2 2F2 F' 2U U2 R2 3F 2D2 2U 2B2 3F' 2F' R 2U 3F' 2R' 2D2 R2 2D2 3U' L2 3R B 2F2 L 3R R2 D U' B 3R' 2D 2U' 2B 2R D2 3U2 2U' U2 3R' R' 2D' U2 2R2 B' 2B' F' 2D L2 3R' 3F 2L2 F 2U2 L2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2U2 2R' U 2L 2F' U' 3B F 2R' 3F2 3U 3R2 2B' F' 3U' 3R 3D' 3R2 2B' 3U2 2B 3D 3U' 2U2 2B2 2F' 2R2 3F 3D2 B 2B2 3B 3F 2F2 F2 3D 3L2 3F2 2D L2 B' 2B' L' 2R' 3D 2U2 U B2 2L' B2 3U 3F F2 3D 2L 2U 2F' 2L2 3R 2F F' L2 3L2 2R2 B D R2 3D2 3U' U' 3B 3L2 3B 3R' 2D2 2F2 D' F U 3B U2 2B 3F 2F' R' B F2 L2 2F' 3L' 2R' 2U' 2B 2U 3B2 U 3F2 3U' 2R U2
*2. *B' 2B' 3D2 R' D2 3D 3U 3B' 3F' 2R2 D' 3U2 2R2 3B' 3R' 3D2 B 2R2 R' 3D2 2R' 3F 2F2 3D' U2 3L' U' 3F' 3L 3B 2F' F2 3D' B 2R 2U L2 3R 2D2 B' 2B 3B' 3F 3U' B' 2L2 3F' R2 3B R 2U' 2R2 3D' 3L' 3B2 D' 2D' 3U' 2F 2R' 2D' 3D' 3R 3B' 3D' 3F 2F 2R2 2D' 2U2 B' 2L2 B' 3B2 3U2 2L2 2U' U' 3F' 3D2 3F' D' 2L 3U 3F 2L 2F 3U' B 2L D' 2U2 F2 3U U' 2L 3R' 2U2 3L' 3B2
*3. *3R2 2B' 2U 2R' 3B' 2F' D2 U 2R 2U' B' 3L' D2 2F' U2 3L2 2B' 2F' 3U2 L2 2L' 3B' L2 2L' 3L' D2 3U' R U 2F L' F2 3U' 2U 2L 2U' U2 2L2 2B2 3R' 2U2 U 2F2 2D2 B' D 2D2 3D 3U 2B F 2R2 D' 3F2 2D2 F' 2U2 3L D2 2D' 3D2 B' L' B 2B 3B2 3F 2F2 U' L 2L 3L2 3R2 2R' B' 2B' 3F2 2F 2D F2 2R 3U' 2F' D 2D 2B2 2L 2R 2D 3D2 3U2 2U2 3R 3D2 U' B' 3D2 U2 B L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 B' F' R' B D2 L' U2 B' R2 U' (21f)
*2. *B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D R2 D2 L2 D' B' F2 D R F R' D L B L' U' (21f)
*3. *L2 R2 D F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 B' R' U2 R2 B R2 B' F' U' (21f)
*4. *U B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 R D L R D' U L R F L' (21f)
*5. *R2 D2 U B2 D L2 U2 R2 D' L2 F L' F D L F' U' F' R' U' (20f)
*6. *D F2 D2 U2 L2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R' D B' U B2 F2 L' R2 U2 B U' (21f)
*7. *B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F L R2 F' D' F R' D F U' (21f)
*8. *F2 D F2 U' R2 D L2 U L2 B' D F D L B' L' R' U' F' L' D2 (21f)
*9. *R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' L F' U' B2 L2 D2 B' F2 D' R' D' (21f)
*10. *D R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 D R2 U' F D' U2 F2 R' D L' D2 L' (21f)
*11. *L2 R2 F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R B' L2 B' D B2 R B' R' U' (21f)
*12. *R2 B2 L2 U B2 D R2 D L2 F2 D L' B' D2 R2 B' L' B D B2 F2 (21f)
*13. *D' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 D' B' L2 F L' F2 L2 U' R' D2 B' F2 (20f)
*14. *L2 U B2 D F2 U2 R2 D' F2 L D2 U' B2 R' F' D R' B' U B' F' (21f)
*15. *D2 B2 F2 L2 U L2 U F2 L2 B2 U R' D F R2 B D' U2 F2 R U2 (21f)
*16. *U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 D B F' U' B' U2 L B2 R2 U R B R2 U' (21f)
*17. *R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D2 B' L' R U2 B' D R2 D U R' (21f)
*18. *D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 F U' L2 B L' D' R (21f)
*19. *U B2 D B2 L2 D U L2 B2 U R2 B' U L R' D F R' U' F' U' (21f)
*20. *D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 R' B D' R2 B U2 L' B (21f)
*21. *B2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D B2 U' F D R' D' B F D U' F L' (21f)
*22. *R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' F R2 D U' B2 U' L R U L F D2 (21f)
*23. *D2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 U F2 D' R' U2 L' F' R B2 D F U (21f)
*24. *B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R F' U B D' L' D U L' B2 L2 U' (21f)
*25. *D F2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' L F L U' R B' U' R F2 (21f)
*26. *B2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 U' B' L' U' B2 L2 D2 B' L F' U' R' (21f)
*27. *B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 F' L' D F2 L2 R' B F L' R' U (21f)
*28. *U B2 U F2 D F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 R B2 R2 F D' L B' U2 B' F2 (21f)
*29. *B2 U' B2 U B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 R' B2 L' U' R2 D B' F' L2 U L' (21f)
*30. *L2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 R' B' F2 L2 D B L' F L' R' D' U (21f)
*31. *U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 U B' F' D L2 F R D L2 B2 D2 U' (21f)
*32. *L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 B R D' R2 B R2 D' R2 F2 L' R (21f)
*33. *D' L2 F2 U F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 B' F' U' B2 F2 R B U2 B' L2 D2 (21f)
*34. *F2 R2 U' L2 D F2 L2 R2 D U R2 B R2 F L2 R' B' U' R B' F2 (21f)
*35. *L2 U F2 D' F2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 R' B R2 F' L' B R2 D' B2 (21f)
*36. *L2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 U' L2 B D B' L' B' U' L R D2 R2 (20f)
*37. *U L2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U' L2 D U' L' D2 B' F' U' B2 D2 F' L F' (21f)
*38. *B2 D' B2 L2 U R2 D U' R2 B' D' B2 U L' U' L' R F R2 B' (20f)
*39. *R2 U' R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 B' U' L' F' R2 D R' B2 D L (20f)
*40. *U2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L F D2 L2 R F D' U2 B F2 R (21f)
*41. *R2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B D' L2 F2 D2 L' F D2 (20f)
*42. *L2 D F2 L2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 U' B' D B F D R U F D2 R2 (20f)
*43. *L2 B2 U F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' U R' D L2 R F' R B2 U2 L' R' D' (21f)
*44. *F2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 D' F2 D F' R2 F L' D L' R' F' U L2 D' (21f)
*45. *B2 L2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 L F D2 U2 B U' B2 R' U' (21f)
*46. *F2 L2 F2 D U' B2 U' R2 U' L' D' L' R2 B U' F D2 B' R2 D2 R' (21f)
*47. *D2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 U' R' D B D' F' R' F D' F2 D (21f)
*48. *D2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' D' U F2 R F D' F' R U2 (21f)
*49. *D2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 D F R2 U L' B' D2 R2 F' R2 D (21f)
*50. *F2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L F R' D B' F' U2 R D2 R2 B' (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 U R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 R2 B' D2 L R U F' D B U L' F D' (21f)
*2. *B2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R U2 L R2 F U' L B' F2 U' F' (21f)
*3. *F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 D' F' L' B U' L F2 R F L' D U2 (21f)
*4. *D2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U R2 U B' F D F2 U R F' U F' R (21f)
*5. *D2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L B2 U' B' L F2 R2 D' F' D' R2 (20f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U B D B' R' F' D2 B' R' U B' R (21f)
*2. *D2 F2 D U2 F2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' D2 U B' L' B R D B' R2 (21f)
*3. *B2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U L U R2 U' F2 D2 L' F' D' L' U' (21f)
*4. *U2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 U F2 D' L' B R' D L' B F' U R2 U (21f)
*5. *F2 D B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 F R' D2 B' U R' U' F2 D' B2 U F' (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 D' F D2 U' L' U' B L' U' R F D' (21f)
*2. *L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 U R' F U2 B' D R D' L' R2 D (21f)
*3. *L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U2 B' R' U' L2 D' U' B' F D B2 U (21f)
*4. *B2 D F2 D2 R2 D' R B2 F U L2 F U B' D R D' F (18f)
*5. *D' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U B2 L D' F' D2 R' U B U2 F R' F2 U' (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' F' U R2 D2 U F' R' U' F2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *F D2 B' Fw D U Fw2 D' Uw' L D2 Uw2 Fw2 F Uw2 R2 D2 Fw' D2 Uw U Fw2 Rw2 B Fw2 F' L Rw' Fw R2 D' Rw Fw2 D Uw2 U Rw' Fw' F2 R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' U' L2 U B R2 U2 F' U B U R2 B2 L D F R2 F R2 D B L2 F R F2
*3. *R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 F2 L' F2 D U F' D2 R' D2 R2 (21f)
*4. *D2 Fw' U L2 F2 L' B' Fw2 F L2 Rw' B' Fw' D2 Uw U B' L' B D2 Rw U L2 D Rw2 R' Uw2 Fw2 D' Rw F' Rw' B' Fw L Uw U2 B Fw F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F R' F U' R D L F' D2 L' B2 D' B D2 B2 L F D L2 F' L F2 U' L
*3. *B2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' R B D2 U2 R' U2 L2 U R2 B' (21f)
*4. *D U' L2 Rw2 D' Uw U B2 Fw F' L2 Rw' B' Fw' Uw L Rw' F' L B Fw' F2 Uw B F2 R2 B2 D' Uw U B' F' Rw F' L2 R' Uw2 U R' U2
*5. *Fw Uw' U F' Dw Uw U' L Bw' F' Dw U Rw Dw B Fw Uw' Bw2 F2 Rw2 Fw Rw Dw Bw Fw F2 Lw2 D' Dw' Uw2 U' Rw2 D' L R' Fw2 F Uw' Rw Fw R' B' Bw2 F D2 L' B' Dw2 Fw2 Uw U' R' Dw' U' B2 L2 Rw' D' Dw' Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' F R2 U' F' L' F' L F D' L D' F' R' B' L U' B2 D' L D' L2 F2 U2
*3. *U L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 R2 B' D L' D2 U' B' R' D2 U2 L2 B' (20f)
*4. *Uw' Fw Rw D' R2 D2 U' L' Rw2 R' Fw' F D' B F2 R Fw2 Rw F' Rw U Rw' Uw2 U' B' F L2 B2 L' R Uw' U2 F R D' R D' Uw B' R2
*5. *Uw2 Rw D2 R' B Fw U' Bw' Dw' B' Fw' F D' Fw' F2 Rw2 U' R D2 Dw Uw U Rw2 R2 Dw F2 R' B' L Dw' Bw2 D B' Bw2 F Dw L2 Rw' B' Dw' B2 Dw R2 Uw2 Fw' F Lw' R' Bw' D' R' Bw2 Lw D2 Dw' Uw' U' F2 Rw' R2
*6. *3F2 2F' 2L' B2 D 2D' U2 B L2 B2 2B 3F2 L' 3R' 2R2 R2 B 2B 3F2 F' 2L' 2R2 U2 2L2 2R R2 2D F2 2L2 3F 2F L2 2R' 3U2 U2 2F2 L2 2D2 B 2D' L2 2R2 R' 3F2 U L2 3F 3R R 2U 3F' R2 2D' B 2B 2F F 2D2 3U B 2B 3F 2F' 2L2 2R2 2B2 F L' 3F' D2 2D 3U2 U' B 2L' D 2L 2U2 2R' 2D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *L U2 B2 U' L' B' L2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 R F' R U L' B D' L' D L F2 R2 F
*3. *B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' L R' B' L2 R2 U R B' U2 R U2 F' (21f)
*4. *L2 Fw2 R2 F2 Rw B2 Fw' F L Rw Fw D2 Uw' U Fw' F L2 Uw2 U F U2 R2 B Fw2 F L2 B L' Rw2 R' B L R U B' Fw2 F2 D B2 D2
*5. *Uw2 L' Lw Rw2 B' Fw Dw' Uw' U2 L Bw' F Dw2 U Bw Lw' Uw U2 L2 Rw' B F2 Lw' Bw' Fw' Uw' Bw Dw' Uw2 Lw F' Lw Uw' U2 L' Fw2 F2 D2 B U B L2 Rw' Fw2 F D' Bw Uw' U' L2 Bw' Fw L Rw2 F' Rw U' Rw' D2 Dw
*6. *3R' 2U 2L2 U L 2L2 3R2 2B' R 3F' 3U2 2U U' 3R R2 F' 2R' 2B U2 R2 B 2B2 3F' 2F L' 2L 3R 2R2 B2 R' 2U' 2B' L2 2U 2R' D2 L2 3F 2L 3R' R B 3R' R D 3U 2U2 U' L' B' 2B2 L' 2B' 3F F2 D2 2D U2 2L 3R' 2R2 B 2B' 3F' D 2D2 3R2 2B2 2D' R 2B R' F2 R' 2B' 3U2 B2 2D2 2L2 2B
*7. *R2 D2 3D 3B2 D' 2D2 3U' 2U2 3L2 F' 2D2 2U2 B 2R' 2B' 2L2 R2 2D U2 3L2 3R 3U' 2U' 2B2 F D 3F2 2R 3D2 3B D 2R' 3B L' 3F L' 2R' 2F2 3U 3B2 3L 3R 3U' 3F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 3D 3U' 2U 2R F 3L2 3R2 2R' B 3F' 2D2 2L2 3L' B2 3F' 3D2 2R 3F' 3U F D 3F 3L 3B' D' U 2L2 3D2 2U2 3F 3U 2R 2B' 3B 3F2 2F2 F L2 R2 3F2 2D L 2L' 2R B 3B 2F' R2 U 2L2 3R 2R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=6,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=6 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=-1,d=-2 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=-5,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=-4,d=3 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=4,d=-1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=2 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=0,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-4 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *l r' b L' U' L' B' L R' L' R B U R L R' U' R L R' B U B R B 
*2. *r' u' L B' L' R' L U L' B L' U' L' U R U' R L' U' R L' B R U L' 
*3. *l r R' U L U L R' B U L' U' L B R L' U L' U' L' B R' U' R U 
*4. *l' b' L' B L R' U B R' L U L R L' U' B R L' R' U' B' L B' U' L' 
*5. *r' b' B U B U' L' B' U L U' B U' L R' U L U' L B U B' L R U' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) (0,1) (3,3) (6,4) (-1,0) (1,5) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,4) (6,0) (6,0) (0,4) (6,1) (-4,1) (6,0) (6,4) (-2,5)
*2. *(0,6) (6,0) (6,3) (-3,2) (3,4) (0,5) (-3,2) (4,0) (0,2) (0,4) (-2,1) (5,0) (0,1) (6,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (6,1) 
*3. *(-3,-4) (0,-3) (1,0) (3,3) (6,1) (2,2) (2,4) (0,4) (0,4) (6,4) (0,2) (2,2) (6,4) (0,4) (-1,4) (0,3)
*4. *(4,3) (0,2) (0,3) (3,0) (0,1) (6,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (6,3) (6,0) (0,1) (-1,2) (6,1) (2,0) (6,1) (3,4) (3,0) 
*5. *(0,5) (0,-3) (0,1) (-3,0) (6,0) (0,3) (-5,3) (5,2) (-5,0) (3,0) (2,0) (0,1) (0,5) (-5,3) (6,1) (2,5) (0,4) (6,0)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Derrick Eide:*

*3x3x3:* 13.43, (12.76), 13.23, (15.75), 13.49 = 13.38 avg
Comment: Good  SO CLOSE.... lol 
*4x4x4:* (1:05.74), 1:07.90, 1:16.83, (1:17.12), 1:14.48 = 1:13.07 avg
Comment: Need... new... cube.. oh well.. first 2 solves werent THAT bad at least.
*5x5x5:* 1:36.57, (1:53.03), 1:42.15, (1:36.20), 1:51.78 = 1:43.50 avg
Comment: I hate myself... just horrible... POP on last solve but still no excuse................. i guess practice makes you worse? oh well apparently with me it does...
*7x7x7:*
*3x3x3OH: *(25.79), (28.80), 28.21, 26.01, 27.55 = 27.26 avg
Comment: Not Bad 
*3x3x3Feet:* (2:19.27), 2:02.29, 2:05.19, (1:48.22), 1:59.16 = 2:02.21 avg
Comment: I suck... the 1:59 was even a PLL skip too... *sigh*
*2x2x2BLD:* DNF, 25.79, 22.49 = 22.49
Comment: I accidently deleted my times for BLD and somehow still managed to remember my 2x2 BLD times xD. anyway this was just pretty normal.
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:21, 1:19, ? = 1:19
Comment: like i said i accidently deleted my BLD times so i dont know what my exact times were or the last one, i do know it was like 1:58 or 1:59 someting and solved still. anyway not a bad week, and all were solved too 
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF(17:00.90), DNF (15:22.10), DNS
Comment: not much time for 4x4 BLD lately, it sucks  ill finish the other one tonight or tommorow 
*5x5x5BLD: DNS DNS DNS
Comment: I really just have no time now that stupid school has started, for this weekly comp coming up though i can do some on the weekend so ill definitely have time for it then though.
3x3x3MultiBLD:*


3x3x3FMC:[/B] Scramble: F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' F' U R2 D2 U F' R' U' F2 
Solution:
2x2x2: URBRD'L (6)
2x2x3: x' U2BUB'L (11)
F2L: y2 x' F2LF2L'F'U2F (18)
OLL: y' FR'F'RU2RU2 (25)
PLL: R2URU'R2F'U'FURFR'F'R2U2 (40)
Total solution: 40 moves
Comment: I got very distracted during this whole attempt and only really found a good start and F2L solution in like the last 10 minutes so this could have been a lot better, i checked back at my 41 move solution after the hour was up and actually realized one move just cancelled out cause i didnt have to do an L2 cause i did a L' right after so it was really 40 moves actually  thats not cheating is it? but yeah ended with a stupid F perm  if only it was an A perm.. sigh..

*Clock: *(18.03), 16.00, 13.97, (12.20), 13.11 = 14.36 avg
Comment: Horrible... omg horrible....
*Megaminx:* 1:38.35, 1:46.01, (1:27.25), 1:49.38, (1:49.39) = 1:44.58 avg
Comment: I like that best single solve 
*Pyraminx:* 6.30, 7.66, (4.22), (8.35), 7.48 = 7.15 avg
Comment: Good  
*Square-1: *62.04, 46.39, (42.53), 53.96, (67.27) = 54.13 avg
Comment: Terrible...

More to come soon...


----------



## Erik (Aug 27, 2008)

Erik Akkersdijk
2: 4.11, (3.20), 4.95, 4.05, (4.99) => 4.37 bad!
3: (10.74), 11.04, (14.60), 11.90, 11.68 => 11.54


----------



## Jai (Aug 27, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 4.63, 4.73, 6.46, 6.15, 4.74 = *5.20*
Comment: 
*3x3x3:* 14.15, 12.45, 16.48, 14.74, 15.25 = *14.72*
Comment: Haven't cubed much lately, I'm pretty rusty. 
*4x4x4:* 1:25.82, 1:55.57, 1:37.02, 1:39.37, 1:26.86 = *1:34.42*
Comment: The 1:26.86 had both parities  Btw, I'm still pairing edges one at a time 
*3x3x3OH:* 32.27, 33.11, 32.25, 31.96, 29.49 = *32.16*
Comment: Pretty nice.
*2-4 Relay:* *2:14.57*
Comment: Not that good, messed up on 4x4.


----------



## sheriff (Aug 27, 2008)

Manuel Lopez

3x3BLD: 1:33.93, dnf, dnf: 1:33.93

its my PB btw


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 27, 2008)

2: 4.13 3.40 3.65 4.06 2.66 = 3.70 hmm

3:

4:

5: 1:56.33 1:56.44 1:58.91 2:01.46 1:48.31 = 1:57.23 not good


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 28, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 9.25, 8.02, (15.73), 8.76, (7.28)
*Average:* 9.81
*Comment:* I still need to learn all the PLL's and the diagonal OLL.

*3x3x3:* (42.81), 38.00, 38.78, (36.03), 37.63
*Average:* 38.14
*Comment:* Wow! They were all good solves for me. 

*3x3x3 OH:* 1:29.42, 1:30.16
*Average:*

*4x4x4:* 3:33.03, 3:33.51, 3:23.72, (3:55.32), (3:17.87)
*Average:* 3:30.09
*Comment:* My times are improving. 

*5x5x5: *5:35.63, 6:04.85, 
*Average:*

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4:* 5:16.11
*Comment: *Good solves for me. 

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5:* 10:17.68
*Comment:* I was slower than usual on the 4x4x4 and the 5x5x5. 

*Pyraminx:* (12.69), 16.44, 16.03, (18.13), 13.28
*Average:* 15.25
*Comment:* I'm still doing the Pyraminx intuitively.

*Megaminx:* 4:23.55, 5:51.11, 
*Average:*

*Magic:* 1.55, (1.96), 1.88, 1.74, (1.38)
*Average:* 1.70
*Comment:* Wow! Last week my average was like 4 seconds.

*Snake:* 10.88, 11.23, (10.03), (11.94), 11.60
*Average:* 11.24
*Comment: *My snake gets tangled pretty easily.

*Square-1:* 3:26.49, 2:16.40
*Average:*

*To Do Later:* 5x5x5, 3x3x3 OH, Megaminx, Square-1.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 28, 2008)

I had a great F2L at the FMC and the rest is good as well. (I normally get 45-50 moves)
I know very little about insertions. Can anyone tell me how to make a corner insertion to get a pll skip on this solve?
F2L: U R' B R' F2 D2 L B L D B2 R2 D' (13)
OLL: y' R' F R U R' U' F' U' R (9)
PLL: U2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (10)
32 moves.


----------



## joey (Aug 28, 2008)

CharlieCooper's results (not exactly sure why I'm posting them, she just said she hated working out the averages, so I said I'd do it for her)
*2x2:* 12.41 10.00 (12.50) 8.96 (7.61) => 10.46

*3x3:* (29.06) 23.19 24.44 (22.78) 27.78 => 25.14

*4x4:* (2:33.38) 1:56.24 2:26.44 (1:42.39) 1:52.28 => 2:04.99

*2-4 Relay:* 3:15.66

*2-5 Relay:* 8:19.55 (ARGH!)

*2x2 BLD:* (3:22.77) 2:11.65 (1:30.13)

*OH:* 1:37.71 1:37.77 (1:41.09) (1:16.58) 1:19.81 => 1:31.76

*Pyraminx:* 6.08 7.72 (10.27) 9.27 (6.00) => 7.69
(joey's comment: mental :O)

My results.
*2x2:* 4.80 (5.83) 4.34 5.81 (4.33) => 4.98
Okay.

*3x3:* 16.78 (12.15) 14.00	(17.25) 16.25
Meh, need to practise a little.

*2x2 BLD:* 23.22 (1:08.49) (19.49)
The 1:08.xx was a speed BLD, but I had a hard time recognising PBL.

*Pyraminx:* 15.34 7.72 (34.77) (13.90) 14.27 26.11 => 18.57
The 26.57 kills the average. I don't know charlie does it  (I am using the method she does, she taught me!)


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 28, 2008)

13 move F2L!? The PLL can definitely be inserted to save you perhaps 2 moves. I'm considering a CLL ELL finish.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 28, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> 13 move F2L!? The PLL can definitely be inserted to save you perhaps 2 moves. I'm considering a CLL ELL finish.



I think he used Cube Explorer. No way do does the first pair in 3 moves and still get a 13 move F2L.

I'll try pure Heise (+insertion) this week.


----------



## guusrs (Aug 28, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> I had a great F2L at the FMC and the rest is good as well. (I normally get 45-50 moves)
> I know very little about insertions. Can anyone tell me how to make a corner insertion to get a pll skip on this solve?
> F2L: U R' B R' F2 D2 L B L D B2 R2 D' (13)
> OLL: y' R' F R U R' U' F' U' R (9)
> ...



Nitroncan,

Great! That is an amazing F2L! When I would have found it, after move 12, I immediately would have done my LL-corners-first-speedsolving-alg: R' U' R U' R' U2 F2 L F L' F R (sune + antisune) then finishing with U' D' resulting in 25 moves!. Can't be beaten with insertions.
wooooow

Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2008)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > 13 move F2L!? The PLL can definitely be inserted to save you perhaps 2 moves. I'm considering a CLL ELL finish.
> ...



I agree with MistArts. nitrocan, can you enlighten us as to how on earth you could have figured out that 13 move F2L on your own? A step-by-step description of the logic would be very helpful. I want to know how to find F2Ls like that.

I hated this scramble - I got 41 moves on it. And that was actually kind of lucky.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 28, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



I understand the last ten moves or so but the first 3 doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 29, 2008)

Sure I will explain (some part was luck though, I was aiming for a f2l without a pair)
I scrambled with yellow on top red on front
The main idea was to get the white corner and edges together at the yellow layer, put the middle layer edges to the opposite place and then when I do a double turn, they will be fixed.

The U matches the blue white with its centerpiece, then the R' B R' gets the red white on the top layer and ,red green into its place and the orange blue white corner ready for my next move. Then (F2) I get the red green and green orange so that they will get fixed with a *2 move (* = any face) after I get the white pieces on top and I make 1x1x2 blocks on the top layer. D2 matches the white green orange corner with the green orange edge. Then after many tries, the red green wouldn't go into place with F2, so I decided to put it from the other way. I was going to put it back with L2, but I noticed I could put the white orange with a L B L, and get the matched block in the top layer. Now I have all my middle layer edges in their correct orientation, they just need to get fixed with a B2 R2. I should get the blocks in the top layer in the bottom layer while doing the B2 R2 and match them so I move the bottom layer with a D move so that when I do B2, the matched green white and the green white orange match with the already made 1x1x2 block (white orange blue). The white red blue matches up with the 1x1x2 block and makes a 1x1x3 (which was unexpected). Then fix them with a R2, then D'.

This f2l really was my aim, but I didn't expect to get this short.(I was hoping for 20 moves since I didn't expect to get the last pair) I had passed the 1 hour limit a long time ago.
My f2l isn't 2x2x2, then 2x2x3 like Petrus f2l. I try to get the middle layer pieces so that they will be fixed with a *2 move later, then I form a 1x1x3 somewhere else, then put that on top and make a 2x2x3 at the beginning. This solve was different though.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 29, 2008)

3FMC
So far: 
30 moves missing 3 corner cycle. Will look for insertion. I expect to get about 37 when I find the right insertion, if higher, I'll look for new skeleton.
BRUBLD'LR'U'RU2F'U'F2x'yF'U'FU'RU2R'F'U2FURUR'UD'


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 29, 2008)

*2:* (9.80) 6.59 7.94 7.65 (4.31) = *7.39*
That last one was first layer, CLL. By accident, no less...

*3:* 20.06 (14.66) 24.16 (25.00) 15.77 = *19.99*
Uhh.... what the crap. Two solve that were excellent, and two that I would have committed mental suicide on. Talk about a horrible SD...

*4:* 1:46.05OP 1:43.84P (1:48.16OP) (1:28.80P) 1:39.22P = *1:43.04*
Epic-fail. And after a sub-1:30 avg, too. What's up with these parities?

*5:* (3:51.77) 3:29.06 3:10.90 3:25.53 3:15.55 = *3:23.38*
Another epic-fail. I didn't finish redux until around 3:15 (I missed a tredge, and solved the cross before realizing I had that tredge wrong. So I had to do 2 OLL parity algs on it. Instead of one, really fast one)

*2 BLD:* 1:35.78 DNF DNF = *1:35.78*
*Sigh*... at least I got one...

*3 BLD:* 2:58.50 DNF DNF = *2:58.50*
My only solace is that it's my first successful sub-3min solve.

*3 OH:* 36.90 (31.53) (38.63) 32.03 35.21 = *34.71*
Wow... that's horrible. I just did a 32.xx avg last week!

*3 Match:* DNF 1:13.87 1:29.69 1:21.40 1:43.15 = *1:31.41*
Yeah... the first epic-failed. I put the F2L in completely wrong... *commits seppuku*

*2-4: 1:56.66*
Only real achievement this week. 2 was a first-layer, second-layer solve.

*2-5: 5:441.44*
5x5 fail. 2+5 was around 3:25...


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 29, 2008)

2 Bld:

3 Bld:


----------



## MistArts (Aug 29, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Sure I will explain (some part was luck though, I was aiming for a f2l without a pair)
> I scrambled with yellow on top red on front
> The main idea was to get the white corner and edges together at the yellow layer, put the middle layer edges to the opposite place and then when I do a double turn, they will be fixed.
> 
> ...



That's odd...I'm trying a different type of F2L this week. It's even harder than pure Heise. I'll see if I can pull it off.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Sure I will explain (some part was luck though, I was aiming for a f2l without a pair)
> I scrambled with yellow on top red on front
> The main idea was to get the white corner and edges together at the yellow layer, put the middle layer edges to the opposite place and then when I do a double turn, they will be fixed.
> 
> ...



Thanks - that was very nice to see! Very impressive.


----------



## alexc (Aug 29, 2008)

I really have no time for cubing during the week anymore cause of school, so I'll do just a couple events when I have time.

*2x2:*

*3x3:*

*3x3oh:*

*3x3bld:*


----------



## Mirek (Aug 29, 2008)

guusrs said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > I had a great F2L at the FMC and the rest is good as well. (I normally get 45-50 moves)
> ...




If only I could learn how to find F2L like this! Congratulations to Nitrocan!
After seeing number 13 at F2L I took my cube and worked hard to find it. I couldn't get anything even close. Then.. I ran out of 1-hour limit. So I skip this week :-(. Gus is right that his finish with skipped PLL is the best option. If you choose to go after insertions, here's what I found (I removed xy turns)
F2L: U R' B R' F2 D2 L B L D B2 R2 D' (13)
OLL: F' L F U F' U' L' *U F U2 (23)
INSERT: L D L' U' L D' L' U at * (28)
This would not beat the new official world record, though ;-)
Mirek


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't understand how Gus did that insertion. What's the logic behind it? (I found that f2l after the 1 hour limit, I was bored . My result in 1 hour was 45 moves)


----------



## Pedro (Aug 29, 2008)

*3x3x3 multi bld* = 3/6, around 26 minutes

Bleh, another failure...I don't know what went wrong...I thought I had everything correct this time 

should practice this more...this is just the 2nd one I did in more than a month...


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 30, 2008)

I totally failed at BLD at this competition. Just started learning M2 and I had some successful solves, but not such a master at it yet.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 30, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> I totally failed at BLD at this competition. Just started learning M2 and I had some successful solves, but not such a master at it yet.



Failing is part of succeeding. I've been having DNF's for 5 months or so. But my times constantly drop. I'm at about 5 minutes now. I only do like one solve every month or so.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 30, 2008)

This in insane! I tried some of the 3x3 scrambles for the bld (not the bld scrambles). The M2 was fine, but I had two corners twisted incorrectly. I need to learn "Classic Pochmann" now


----------



## guusrs (Aug 30, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> I don't understand how Gus did that insertion. What's the logic behind it? (I found that f2l after the 1 hour limit, I was bored . My result in 1 hour was 45 moves)



Can,

That was not an insertion but an LL-in-one-alg. I memorized it years ago. (<1990). Keep in mind that while speedcubing I do corners then edges. Check what R' U' R U' R' U2 F2 L F L' F R does to a clean cube...

Mirek, it was not a PLL skip but an LL-edge-positioning skip, I knew that alg did corners and edges orientation.

My try on this scramble also is a DNF, I tried too hard to find something sub-30, I ended up with nothing

Gus


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 30, 2008)

*clock:* 9.92, 9.88, 9.97, (10.08), (9.05)
*avg:* 9.92
*comment:* seriously the easiest scrambles I have ever seen on this contest.

*magic:* 1.75, 1.97, 1.87, 1.63, 1.60
*avg:* 1.75
*comment:*starting to get the hang of this.

*2x2:* (6.05), (3.75), 5.77, 5.30, 3.80
*avg:* 4.96
*comment:* its ok, the time is good but considering there were two LC it couldve been better. still hunting that elusive sub-5 avg of 12 though...

*2-4 relay:* 2:06.34 (OP)
*comment:* ehh.. breakdown: 3: 21 sec, 2: 6 sec, 4: 1:39

*4x4:* 1:26.19 (P), 1:38.52 (OP), (1:41.30) (OP), (1:21.78), 1:26.59 (O)
*avg:* 1:30.43
*comment:* screw parity... for the 1:21 the LL was only a conjugated MU edge flipper, but i suck at big cube M slices so it took like 11 seconds...

*3x3 OH:* 45.61, 56.67, (42.73), 51.45, (1:00.75)
*avg:* 51.24
*comment:* awesome! new pb avg of 5 and first two ever nonlucky sub-50. i started using edge control and it makes a BIG difference.

*5x5:* 3:48.08, (4:07.51), 3:26.66, 3:27.97, (3:14.07)
*avg:* 3:34.23
*comment:* just another thing i am bad at... i broke my PB single 3 times during this avg, even though i havent practiced in like 3 months.

*2-5 relay:* 5:53.36
*comment:* breakdown: 3: 24 sec, 2: 7 sec, 4: 1:38 OP, 5: 3:44. just not very good in general


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

guusrs said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand how Gus did that insertion. What's the logic behind it? (I found that f2l after the 1 hour limit, I was bored . My result in 1 hour was 45 moves)
> ...



Gus,

How many LL-in-one-algs do you know?


----------



## guusrs (Aug 31, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Gus,
> 
> How many LL-in-one-algs do you know?



±10% 
additional characters to make this message long enough


----------



## ROOT (Aug 31, 2008)

Megaminx: 1:24.34, 1:29.89, 1:21.45, (1:29.92), (1:08.45) ===>1:25.43

i didnt feel like doing anything else. I really like that pb single though


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 1, 2008)

guusrs said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Gus,
> ...



Is it a good strategy just to memorize all the optimal ZBLLs for FMC?


----------



## MistArts (Sep 1, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



Or the last step of Heise in one go.


----------



## joey (Sep 1, 2008)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > guusrs said:
> ...



Where the last step is an intuitive commutator >_>


----------



## MistArts (Sep 2, 2008)

joey said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



I meant the step before that... I don't call the 3 corners at the end a step.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 2, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: 14.74 13.90 (16.34) (13.88) 14.37 = 14.34
2x2x2_bld: 41.77 32.22 45.16
comment: I'm a bit out of practice for 2x2x2
3x3x3_bld: 1:39.70 1:49.44 1:41.58
4x4x4_bld: DNF 6:20.90 DNF
comment: happy with the success, not with the overall accuracy :-(
5x5x5_bld: 17:07.55 DNS DNS

I did all the BLD solves in one sitting to test my endurance a bit. Probably more to come, but it depends on how much time I have after work this week.

Chris


----------



## Dene (Sep 2, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 15.59 18.47 14.52 20.48 15.25 => 16.44

*3x3x3:* 19.09 19.86 22.89 20.36 19.64 => 19.95

*3x3x3_OH:* 34.14 30.59 34.80 38.89 36.95 => 35.30

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:53.55 1:31.39 1:57.48 1:45.85 1:22.73 => 1:43.60
Damn awkward F perm on the last one, could've been a lot faster.

*4x4x4:* 1:36.02 1:36.67 1:27.38 1:32.95 1:22.61 => 1:32.12
P, O, OP, P, O. Nice...

*5x5x5:* 1:59.77 2:16.00 2:07.44 2:07.61 2:15.69 => 2:10.25

*6x6x6:* 7:21.16 5:37.48 7:05.25 6:21.55 5:58.36 => 6:28.39

*7x7x7:* 8:08.20 7:08.72 7:14.95 7:29.52 7:09.30 => 7:17.92
Pops...


----------



## NickNack (Sep 2, 2008)

This seems interesting. 
*2x2x2:* 12.49, (15.23), 9.05, 11.28, (6.03) ---> 10.94
First time I've picked up the 2x2 in a while, and I'm still slow at it xP.

*3x3x3:* 26.53, 24.52, (23.53), 25.55, (35.20) ---> 25.19
For the 35, I was trying to remember an OLL I learned recently, then I messed the alg up, along with the cube!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2008)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 11.53, 10.11, 15.13, 8.81, 10.11 = *10.58*
*3x3x3:* 28.56, 29.08, 24.64, 26.75, 30.98 = *28.13*
*4x4x4:* 2:14.64 (OP), 1:40.33 (P), 2:03.90 (OP), 1:57.08 (OP), 1:57.17 (O) = *1:59.38*
*5x5x5:* 2:53.25, 2:46.97, 3:04.42, 3:18.22, 2:41.94 = *2:54.88*
*6x6x6:* 10:49.81 (OP, POP), 6:17.50, 6:28.97 (O), 6:37.40 (P), 7:22.76 (OP, 3 POPs) = *6:49.71*
*7x7x7:* 9:09.50, 9:47.56, 9:41.26, 9:14.47, 9:49.69 = *9:34.43*
Comment: Wow – all 5 were sub-10!
*2x2x2 BLD:* 49.47, 43.55, 45.88 = *43.55*
Comment: Nice and consistent this week.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:31.19), DNF (4:21.83), 2:05.06 = *2:05.06*
Comment: Total memory failure on the second one – I couldn’t remember an image.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (10:20.17, 5:33), 9:27.37 (4:41), 9:31.14 (5:10) = *9:27.37*
Comment: First one was off by 3 corners, 2 edges, and 2 centers.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 21:50.49 (11:46), DNF (16:48.42, 8:46), DNF (20:10.58, 10:02) = *21:50.49*
Comment: Second one was my fastest attempt ever – off by 2 flipped centrals and 4 + centers. Just think - if I had gotten it right, I would have actually beaten Chris this week - on time!! Third one was just off by 2 flipped centrals – I memorized the wrong sticker of a piece.
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (47:01.18, 22:35) = *DNF*
Comment: The corners were off by D2. The whole thing was pretty scrambled – only about half of the stickers on any side were the right color. One of my worst-looking DNFs ever. And it was disappointing, because I really expected it to be solved – it felt like a really good solve.
*7x7x7 BLD:* 1:13:36.67 (34:43) = *1:13:36.67*
Comment: That makes two in a row!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *6/7 = 5 points, 55:12.60* (39:43)
Comment: The fourth cube had 2 edges flipped. This was exciting for me because I came up with a new scheme for memorizing the corner orientation, developing it while I was memorizing these. Many of you know I use hexadecimal; I came up with letters G-X to represent each of the digits 0-9, and now I can just use 2 of my memorized images to store the hexadecimal. I’ve thought of doing this many times before, but always during a solve, and then I would forget about it afterwards. So this time, I just came up with a system while memorizing. And it worked! No problems with corner orientation. I’m looking forward to next week, because I think this will really speed me up now that I have the system figured out.
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:01.91, 1:03.20, 50.56, 58.92, 59.42 = *1:00.08*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:17.96, 2:14.80, 2:00.16, 2:35.94, 2:15.91 = *2:16.22*
Comment: Pretty good for me! No easy scrambles – I just got good times because I had no significant mistakes. I didn’t mess up any OLLs or PLLs this time, which is unusual for me. Dene has gotten way too good for me, though! I think if I was just better at regular 3x3x3, it would help a lot.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:12.62, DNF, 2:00.37, 2:10.20, 2:22.00 = *2:14.94*
Comment: DNF was 2 edges flipped wrong; I didn’t see them until I was done.
*2-4 relay:* *2:23.38* (no parity)
*2-5 relay:* *5:33.75* (P)
*2-6 relay:* *12:00.41* (O, O)
*2-7 relay:* *22:02.83* (OP, O)
*Magic:* 2.80, 2.41, 2.05, 3.00, 2.81 = *2.67*
*Master Magic:* 4.30, 4.72, 4.28, 5.11, 4.02 = *4.43*
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* 24.08, 25.31, 22.68, 27.61, 21.31 = *24.02*
*MegaMinx:* 3:49.31, 3:07.30, 3:02.16, 3:26.47, 3:02.34 = *3:12.04*
*Pyraminx:* 22.86, 50.22, 19.91, 24.65, 20.34 = *22.62*
Comment: Forgot an algorithm on the second solve.
*Square-1:* 1:51.83 (P), 1:46.02 (P), 1:14.08, 1:11.66 (P), 54.41 = *1:23.92*
Comment: Out of practice, but it came back to me as I went.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *41 moves*
2x2x2: B’ U’ F’ U2 F R’ L2 F’
2x2x3: D B’ R’ D B’ D2
3x cross: R B U R2 U’
4th pair: R’ U R U’
OLL: D B L B’ L’ D’
PLL: B’ R B’ L B2 R’ B L’ U’ D’ B2 U D
I had this written down after just 10 minutes, then never found anything better.
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *97 moves*
B’ D Rw’ Bw’ R’ Uw2 D’ B’ Rw’ B’ Uw F2 Uw U Fw U2 Fw’ R Fw2 R2 U B U’ Bw2 Rw2 F L2 F’ Rw2 D’ Rw2 U R2 U’ Rw2 B’ Rw2 U L’ U’ Rw2 R2 Fw’ L F’ L’ Fw U’ Rw2 D L’ D’ B’ L2 B Rw2 D’ U L F L B2 D2 F D B D’ F’ D B’ R’ B’ R2 B D’ B D R2 D’ R2 D2 R D2 F’ R F R’ L’ F’ L R’ D’ R D L’ F L
centers: B’ D Rw’ Bw’ R’ Uw2 D’ B’ Rw’
B’ Uw F2 Uw
U Fw U2 Fw’
R Fw2 R2 U B U’ Bw2
edges: Rw2 F L2 F’ Rw2
D’ Rw2 U R2 U’ Rw2
B’ Rw2 U L’ U’ Rw2
R2 Fw’ L F’ L’ Fw
U’ Rw2 D L’ D’ B’ L2 B Rw2
3x3x3: D’ U L F L
3x3x4: B2 D’ . R’ B’ R2 B2
3x cross: B’ D’ B D R2 D’ R’
4th pair: R’ D2 R D2 F’ R F R’
OLL: L’ F’ L R’ D’ R D L’ F L
insert at .: D’ F D B D’ F’ D B’
D' D' become D2 before ., B2 B' become B after 3x3x4, R' R' become R2 after 3x cross.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2008)

I am going to do it again Mike (MegaMinx and 6x6x6 this time). I will post my times in about 3 hours along with next weeks competition

And here it is:

2x2x2: 8.69 8.28 9.36 7.30 7.52 = 8.16
3x3x3: 28.71 26.81 22.27 26.03 28.38 = 27.07
4x4x4: 1:38.65 1:39.93 1:29.53 2:12.91 1:29.63 = 1:36.07
5x5x5: 2:21.69 2:18.31 2:31.86 2:33.08 2:26.71 = 2:26.75
6x6x6: 5:26.90 5:37.15 6:05.06 5:25.11 5:07.69 = 5:29.72
7x7x7: 8:58.06 8:12.33 8:50.63 8:29.27 7:51.47 = 8:30.74
2x2x2_bf: 1:40.21 1:21.34 1:22.38 = 1:21.34
3x3x3_bf: 5:18.47 DNF DNF = 5:18.47
3x3x3_oh: 49.47 49.46 40.88 32.38 41.56 = 43.97
3x3x3_match: 1:21.66 2:08.13 DNF 1:32.58 1:19.09 = 1:40.79
234-Relay: 2:03.44
2345-Relay: 5:18.11
23456-Relay: 10:22.17
234567-Relay: 19:49.40
Magic: 2.13 1.58 1.46 4.68 2.28 = 2.00
Clock: 25.27 20.16 16.00 25.90 20.05 = 21.83
MegaMinx: 3:02.43 2:58.65 2:54.08 3:09.83 3:00.19 = 3:00.42
Square-1: 1:33.46 55.90 1:07.83 1:00.88 48.50 = 1:01.54


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice, Arnaud! You're back to beating me on every speedsolving event this week. Can you believe the thing I was closest to you on was 3x3x3?


----------



## guusrs (Sep 2, 2008)

I took an extra hour to puzzle on the inverse scramble
Beyond any time limit or deadline but nice anyway:

3x3x3 FMC: R F R' B' R F' R2 B F R F' R2 U B2 R' B' U L2 D2 R B2 D' (22)

explanation (try on inverse scramble to understand):
2x2x3: D B2 .R'.D2 L2 U' B R B2 U' (10)
3th pair: R2 F R' F' (14)
last pair + corner 3-cycle: B' R2 F R' B R F' R' (22)
The 3th move (R') of the solve was an extra ad-hoc move while solving the 2x2x3 block for better continuation afterwards. 
I also tried insertions for the corner-3cycle but solving the cycle at the end was simply the best: 3 moves cancelled with the last pair insertion.

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Nice, Arnaud! You're back to beating me on every speedsolving event this week. Can you believe the thing I was closest to you on was 3x3x3?


Yes I can Mike. We both suck really bad on 3x3x3 . For some reason I just can't get that corner+edge-at-the-same-time-thingy that everyone else can do so fast. But changing to another 6x6x6, using mostly wrist and doing megaminx in daylight really helps for my times.

I still think you should concentrate on just 3x3x3 solving for 1 whole week (no blindfolded!) that will improve your overall speed so much that all your other puzzles AND your blindfolded execution will become faster. You know the algs and method. Now practice doing it fast! You bit the bullet for blindfolded once by changing to M2. I am still biting the bullet by doing "regular F2L" instead of keyhole. I think you should bite the bullet once more for fingertricks/execution training

And sorry for not doing FMC lately Guus. I did to many FMC solves before Dutch Masters and got a pretty bad solve. I am now trying "no FMC" as preparation for Brussels Open next weekend. I think that it might make me see "original" beginnings better


----------



## Dene (Sep 2, 2008)

Yay Mr Hughey! You're feet solving is coming along great! You should race with Mr. Eide.


----------

